# You got to wait for 2mbps downloads



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

*According to BSNL executives, the company will only be able to upgrade its existing subscribers from a minimum download speed of 256 kbps to 2 mbps and will not be able to offer fresh connections until March 2007. 

**BSNL, India’s largest Internet service provider, has a market share of 44% with about 9 lakh broadband subscribers.*

*Effective January 1, BSNL's current broadband plans will also undergo changes. The download limit in Home 250 and Business 700 plans are being enhanced to 1 GB and 4 GB from 400 MB and 2 GB, respectively. It is also bringing down the per-MB download rates from Rs 1.40 an MB to Rs 0.90 an MB in the Home 250 plan.*

*India has 3 million broadband subscribers.*

*www.financialexpress.com/fe_full_story.php?content_id=150021


----------



## windrider (Dec 29, 2006)

Outdated news.

All the new plans are hopeless. The ONLY unlimited plan has not been upgraded. BSNL sucks. Simple.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 29, 2006)

today i am getting more than 756 kbps and in my portal they say
home plan 500 
status normal
speed up to 2 mbps

i am getting constant 70 kbps in utorrent


----------



## shyamno (Dec 29, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> i am getting constant 70 kbps in utorrent



Its KB/s or kb/s..


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry , i am getting constant 70 Kilobytes / sec in utorrent .   however speed is going to 128 often.


----------



## mayneu (Dec 29, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> sorry , i am getting constant 70 Kilobytes / sec in utorrent .   however speed is going to 128 often.


u must be kidding.... tell me whats ur plan, its impossible to get such a speed. u must have misunderstood.
bsnl people havent upraded their speed now, now only u r getting double the speed what u r getting now??? must be a joke.....


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 29, 2006)

they've test trialed it yesterday


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 29, 2006)

well last night me too from Kolkata downloaded at 220kbps (file transfer Speed) using FF2.0 from Rapidshare with Free account...

coool...


----------



## Ravirdv (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW guyz they upgraded already me getting 578 down and 259 up speeed    me  on h250


----------



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

Its officially on bsnl main site.

*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352 

but what is difference bet *"256 Kbps/ Up to 2 Mbps" and " 2 mbps"
*
pls check with ur ISPs. send copy to all ur friends...

Make pressure on ISP to increase speed on what u pay.... b/s till today no private isp has  announced 1 or 2 mbps speed... 

use net meter to measure speed.

*readerror.gmxhome.de/


----------



## techno geek (Dec 29, 2006)

I M ALSO ABLE 2 DOWNLOAD AT 172KBPS 4:00 PM 

GUYS I JUST WANNA KNOW T DIFF BETWEEN
1)KB & Kb
2)kB


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

^^ KB=Kilo *Byte* , Kb=Kilo *Bit*



> *Bits* – Bits are represented as either a 0 or a 1. If it helps, you can
> think of bits as bits of a cookie, since we have are very sure of
> what we like and don't like, the bit is either good (1) or it is bad
> (0) .
> ...


this Bit Calculator might be helpful.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 29, 2006)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobyte

When will these BSNL people will get engineers/ managers of 21st century!
I hate these 80s people who think 2mb is enough!


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 29, 2006)

Atlast!! an official announcement


----------



## kuni5_hem (Dec 29, 2006)

oh no..i wil have to wait..
i was planning to go for BSNL broadband..
but nw i wil have to wait till march..


----------



## led_shankar (Dec 29, 2006)

oh no.......................... :'(

me stuck with sify X(


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 30, 2006)

> 2. [url=*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352]The data rates for Unlimited Home 900 and 900 Plus shall continue @256 Kbps and no up gradation of bandwidth is proposed for the same.


[/URL]
THIS IS BULL$HIT!!! Now we pay 900/- for trickles of bandwidth!!!
I really feel to spit out all the 4 letter words i know onto the BSNL guyz.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2006)

koolbuez, i second you!  they should at least upgrade the Home UL 900/+ to 1mbps... this is unfair!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 30, 2006)

> . The data rates for Unlimited Home 900 and 900 Plus shall continue @256 Kbps and no up gradation of bandwidth is proposed for the same.


they should upgrade UL plan to atleast 512 kbps if not 2 Mbps


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2006)

bsnl is not fool.see the intelligent people there have left you thinking and will trick many users by charging them thousands per day.i am happy with my ul900.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 31, 2006)

i dont think thousands of rupees will b spent if u d/l wisely ... 

i m talkin of HOME500 plan... thats a gr8 bargain for such an affordable price..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2006)

in Home Plan 500 its 4.5GB

i guess for emailing surfing and otherday to day stuff it would do..

as think about downloading 800MB+ per hour in 2AM to 8AM...  .. ok.. not the best.. but certainnly in compair with any other ISP in India... come on.. ?? ask ur self is it too Bad ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2006)

do you think they will truly give 2mbps speed.i expect it to be less than 1 mbps


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 31, 2006)

yea.... definitely.. one of the best plans... i am very eager to know wat airtel does to counter this plan  

but at the end... consumer shud b king ..


----------



## webgenius (Dec 31, 2006)

speed will be 1 to 1.5mbps


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> do you think they will truly give 2mbps speed.i expect it to be less than 1 mbps



so far so good...

not me / u or any one execpt few high end BSNL officer will be able to answer ur question...

but how about refering to past ??

we have a Business connection of 2mbps for couple of years now... and its really 2mbps all the time...

i have only seen this with BSNL.. only ISP from the begaining of Broadband now to provide 2mbps in main stream.. no other ISP had 2mbps plan (yes they would have given a 2mbps only in a customize plan)...

so if it would have been AirTel or TATA or Reliance... they a really doubt would have came... but as its BSNL and as i have seen the performace on hand... so i am really hopefull that yes they may have the bak bone to provide... also keep in mind no 2mbps for UL plans... so that means trafic is expected to stay under control...


----------



## alok4best (Dec 31, 2006)

They have only fooled people..upgraded only for limited user..and if you are a limited user then 
"The faster you download,the more u download and the more u pay"..
leechers like us can download 2GB of data per day using 2Mbps easily without any added effort.
BSNL sucks bigtime.
__________
and to add,BSNL has a pathetic QOS,atleast for UL users..here in bangalore u get disconnected at least once every half an hour..so u cant think of ever downloading anything from sites like rapidshare and like which dont support accelerators and resumes for free users.. ..the only life line is torrents.
__________
I dnt think they will upgrade UL users to higher speeds,coz even with so called 256Kbps I manage to leech around 50GB per month..what will happen if i get 8 times this spee..what I sugest BSNL is to improve QOS,if u r saying 256Kbps the give at least 225 plus..however if i check the speed most of the times I get it varying it in 100-300Kbps with an average around 170 odd Kbps..


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2006)

And the speeds are upto 2MBps, which means it can be 256kbps all the time and sometimes shoot upto 2MBps once in a while. Not a constant 2MBps, depending upon user access.

A similar trick is played by YOU broadband (IQARA repacked) in my place. I went complaining to them about low browsing speeds for my 256kbps pack and I didn't believe my ears when those @$$***** reminded me that their brochure clearly states that the pack will be *upto 256kbps*. Which means u might get 0kbps most of the time or some numbers close to it and rarely comes upto 200kbps!!!
*img103.exs.cx/img103/1719/angry.gif And to think i pay 500/-(excluding taxes) for a 1200mb limit on a 0-256kbps connection with very baad service!!! If it was not for the 2k+ registration fees, I'ld have thrown this @ his face.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2006)

Bleh, let us know post Jan 1 if they do deliver upto 2 mbit properly to a majority atleast. 

And people, do use www.speedtest.net for easy truth and posting of your speeds


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 31, 2006)

But i can w8 for it


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2006)

grrrrr.. Stupid thing happened to me , My exams ended 2 days ago and i was eager to get back on the computer , i came back home , started the computer and it blew up , flash of light and i am down thousands of rs ,and the joy to use 2Mbps  is  gone as well . Btw before my PC blowing up , i experienced this

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/4647/dctiy3.jpg

but now when i am back after three days on my comp , the speed is gone.. grr . My friend has been using my account enjoying the 2Mbps goodness since 3 days , and now when my turn came its all back to crap . boohoooo  . i hope to get 2Mbps from jan 1 again.


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 1, 2007)

hey i am getitng gr8 speed ofr past 1 week...but i saw only 400 mb as limit even now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

they will fword you with that limit man.be  careful


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 1, 2007)

wtf my speed decreased .................. date 1 jan 2007 Plan home 500 
Download Speed: 109 kbps (13.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 240 kbps (30 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2007)

no 2 mbps 7am in the morning teted at pcpitstop.com
its still 255 kbps


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm getting 560kbps


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 1, 2007)

My download speeds are on an average...above 150KB/s... A 10 MB file took me just over a minute to download..!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> My download speeds are on an average...above 150KB/s... A 10 MB file took me just over a minute to download..!!



Hi 

For me to Download Yahoo Msngr ( 9.9 MB)it took only 15-20 seconds. I downloaded today Morning abt 2 am...

G8 speeed ...


----------



## digiFriend (Jan 1, 2007)

getting great speed in downloading. but the main web page till show old plan and download limits when we click on traffic 
the news section has new plan.
"someting is better than nothing" in new plan


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

am happy with the ul900, 
why bsnl dose not start a 250 unlimited plan, with 128kbps, that would be nice 
actually this 900 Rs is a bit too much for the month, and on an average i don't really more than 10 Gb download a month, including uploads, so the bandwidth is being wasted a bit...........


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont understand why the change hasnt taken abruptly?
Some users in Ahmedabad claim to be having more than 1 mbps, but i'm still stuck at 500kbps... and moreover, my torrent speeds are extremely slow, even worse than before.

When is it going to take full effect??

By The Way, if it goes on like this, fluctuating by the hour, we wont be able to play multiplayer online games []

*PS: *If you notice carefully, the new BSNL home plan tariff, its indicated:

*Bandwidth (wherever technically feasible)..*

What's that supposed to mean? Isnt gandhinagar, cap. of Gujarat technically feasible for the upgrade?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

No


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 1, 2007)

Well this thread has certainly has made a meaning as MTNL is not increasing the speed for a week or so.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all called the mtnl guys this morning and asked them when they would be upgrading the speeds and they said that it would take a few more days to get this speed.When I asked whether they had revised the tariffs with incresed data download cap they were absolutely clueless about the same.Also they confirmed my apprehensions that depending the network upgradability feasibilty and reqirements one would be able to get the 2Mbps speed that also when traffic is vey low.So the 2mbps is just like the pmpo rating of audio systems whereas 256  Kbps would be the rms.


----------



## joey_182 (Jan 2, 2007)

well guys
i m getting worst speed i ever got hru braodband..
downlad speed is--4kbps
wat the hell is happening in bsnl..
some people claiming for 250kbps 
i cant believe them....
bsnl broadband service now sucks.....thats wat i can say rite now...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like it was technically feasible here , speed has not one gone below 1.8mbps since 28th of last month.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Jan 2, 2007)

This is so cool ...... I cant wait for this.
I applied for the BSNL connection somewhere in November.... and now the BSNL folks say that its gonna take at least a week to add new routers and that stuff.

But if they will give what they are promising, then torrents.... here I come!!!


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2007)

Any of you'll from Bangalore?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 2, 2007)

Are u sure that  bsnl won't offer fresh broadband connection till march i just filled in a form and submitted it.Please tell me that u are not sure


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 2, 2007)

I could not believe now... 

How i downloaded Yahoo Msngr Setup of 9.9MB in Just 15 Sec.!!!!!

This means I am getting Nearly 1MegaBytes per Second while Downloading... 

I am in Chennai.....

Anyone getting this Speed???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Looks like it was technically feasible here , speed has not one gone below 1.8mbps since 28th of last month.


in bsnl's dictionary there is nothing except 'commercially feasible'.


----------



## Maverick069 (Jan 2, 2007)

All these broadband companies make money from their mediocre technologies by sharing the bandwidth that they sell you. Which means that you and your neighbours are all on the same line sharing bandwidth of a much larger but fluctuating margin. How else would you expect them to keep costs down?

While Airtel and Co provide good reliable service (which was recently hit by a quake in Taiwan), they charge your liver and heart for that. The PSU companies dont even have the motivation to improve. They just want more users and more money.

I am an Airtel user and my current demand to them was about hosting CS game servers in Chennai. I whined so much on the phone, the issue is being taken up by their technical management. 

This reminds me of the days when I used to whine with the Airtel guy who used to come to collect my bill amount that they should give us unlimited downloads 2 years ago. Couple of months of whining and they provide unlimited downloads. 

I am sure I wasnt the only one whining...


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 2, 2007)

windrider said:
			
		

> Outdated news.
> 
> All the new plans are hopeless. The ONLY unlimited plan has not been upgraded. BSNL sucks. Simple.


true mate!  and speed is also not fixed its "upto 2mbps"  not fix speed..

they did great advertisements... tried to do good offer.. but hopeless.. and yes specially for unlimited plan users like us


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

Even beamcable is offering 2 Mbps speed
they have not mentioned the price yet


----------



## Blazingfire (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guess what, I have something to say, read the line,

BSNL is bad bad bad they suck for their bad life.

My UL900 plan have slowed like hell, they have no service no understanding of broadband.
They call 2007 a broadband year and to gift they are making it to 2mbps but to fool you, what you will be doing is downloading more and exceed your limits.

And where limit is UL they give you same old 256 with even more traffic.


----------

